# Traded my MK7 GTI SE for a 2018 Tiguan SE



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well, i finally did it. after waiting and reading everything you all have been posting one finally showed up at my local VW dealer. 

went from my 2016 GTI SE APR stage 1+ to the 2018 Tiguan SE. got the optional panoramic sunroof and NO third row seating. picked up the dark moss green metallic, in all honesty this color kept me from picking up an SEL, itching to find some suspension as i am not a fan of the 4x4 status i am in right now. but the car is great. rides well and looks amazing!

what i traded in: kinda sucks, just put a stage 1 tune from APR on it about 2 months ago, that was fun. but the car just didnt do it for me. 









what i got in return: i always wanted 4motion, but never wanted an .:R or the alltrack. love my wifes R-Line Tiguan (2016) and decided to pic this dark moss green metallic Tiguan up! im not kidding, the panoramic sunroof goes on for DAYS!









sorry for the ****ty phone picture, literally picked this car up last night and havent gotten proper pics yet.

and to update the original post, here is where the car is at now. 

installed H&R sport springs that were on my 2016 GTI SE. the ride quality is still amazing even with the significant drop i achieved! 




























still in love with this moss green color!

next steps are to color match the front reflectors, de badge the entire car, matte or gloss black and upgrade to folding mirrors and finally wheels.

here is a little update to my Tig.

today i installed a custom, toasted chestnut wood floor in the trunk. lined with a 48 LED strip for lighting. went with this color to complement the dark moss green metallic paint and think it matches well in person.
also installed the DEautokey H7RC HID kit...but we all know what that looks like haha.

here is the flooring...









and here is a picture in the garage with the light off, to show the brightness of the LED strip and floor.










quick little update to my Tig.
installed yellow LED fog lights last night. 

no film or lamin-x, i didnt want to ruin the color scheme i have going on the car during the day, so i opted for yellow LEDs at night to get the look i wanted. im not 100% sold on them yet, but im hoping they will grow on me. if not, i will just put the OPT7 LED fog lights back in and get that bright white color back. 

aesthetics are a huge point for me, so i made sure that these would match the same color output as my turn signals. 
anyway, here they are!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats! I just traded in a MK7 GTI too! I need something bigger to tackle some Colorado dirt roads to help with my hiking obsession lol


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i just read your post! congrats! 
i was thinking about the SEL (not premium) but decided that the features most likely wouldnt get used too much, so i opted for the SE. only thing i hate is the Halogen bulbs on anything other than the SEL premium! so stupid hahaha.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i was thinking about the SEL (not premium) but decided that the features most likely wouldnt get used too much, so i opted for the SE. only thing i hate is the Halogen bulbs on anything other than the SEL premium! so stupid hahaha.


We're in the same boat. Ideally one could get all of SEL's driving assist features and lighting as packages on SE. Pano roof is already an option on SE. CarPlay/Android Auto will be superior to any OEM Nav. I would gladly give VW $2K for those packages and skimp on leather, 19" rims and other bling.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

congrats! cant wait to see the green in person


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i finally did it. after waiting and reading everything you all have been posting one finally showed up at my local VW dealer.
> 
> went from my 2016 GTI SE APR stage 1+ to the 2018 Tiguan SE. got the optional panoramic sunroof and NO third row seating. picked up the dark moss green metallic, in all honesty this color kept me from picking up an SEL, itching to find some suspension as i am not a fan of the 4x4 status i am in right now. but the car is great. rides well and looks amazing!
> 
> ...


Can you take a picture of your 2 Tiguans from the front and back showing how they look side by side from the front and back so we can compare them? thanks!


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

VolkswagenFanatic said:


> Can you take a picture of your 2 Tiguans from the front and back showing how they look side by side from the front and back so we can compare them? thanks!


This may also work: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8417218-2018-Tiguan&p=106809650&viewfull=1#post106809650


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

puma1552 said:


> congrats! cant wait to see the green in person


thank you. and yes, this color is what kept me from getting the SEL they had on lot. although it was tough, the SEL was the silver that is strickinly close to Audi's Nardo grey hahaha. but this moss green was too nice to pass up. 



VolkswagenFanatic said:


> Can you take a picture of your 2 Tiguans from the front and back showing how they look side by side from the front and back so we can compare them? thanks!





rev18gti said:


> This may also work:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8417218-2018-Tiguan&p=106809650&viewfull=1#post106809650



the above link looks great, but yes i can snap some pictures of the two.
one thing i have noticed is that the new model is "flatter" on the roof, which in turn makes it look longer overall. i just got back from a trip to KC all weekend, we took the 16 Tig, being in the 18 Tig there is noticeably more room then previous models. 

i am just having a hard time with the 18" wheels and how high off the ground i am hahaha.


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice man! Im holding out on trading in my 2014 r-line for a 2018 - 2019 R-line. It seems that i might be able to get a SEL premium and be able to add in the r-line trim. We shall wait and see!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i was originally wanting to hold out for the R-Line as well. but i have heard from multiple credible sources that R-Line will be another 3 years. but you know how rumors go, good luck on your search!


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

So any plans with the new tig? Air ride? tune??


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

kicker758 said:


> So any plans with the new tig? Air ride? tune??


honestly thinking about airride, just something about it on an SUV will make it look "right". tune would be nice, coming from my 305hp GTI to this Tig is really lacking and frustrating, but even with a tune i wouldnt expect any more than 250hp with a stage 1. but if that gives me over 300tq then that will make it better. 

but first on my list, tag and title hahaha

BTW, is this considered an MK3 Tiguan?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> BTW, is this considered an MK3 Tiguan?


It's a Mk2. From wiki:
" The second generation Tiguan was unveiled at the 2016 IAA in Frankfurt. The Tiguan Mk2 and the Audi Q3 Mk2 are built on the Volkswagen Group MQB platform.[14] The model is produced at Wolfsburg, Puebla and Kaluga.
It is now produced in both a short wheelbase and long wheelbase versions. The SWB Tiguan will be available in Europe; the LWB variant is now sold in Europe, North America, China, and other markets. For North America, a turbo charged four cylinder gasoline engine will be mated, with an eight speed automatic transmission."


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> honestly thinking about airride, just something about it on an SUV will make it look "right". tune would be nice, coming from my 305hp GTI to this Tig is really lacking and frustrating, but even with a tune i wouldnt expect any more than 250hp with a stage 1. but if that gives me over 300tq then that will make it better.
> 
> but first on my list, tag and title hahaha
> 
> BTW, is this considered an MK3 Tiguan?


Stage 1 tune wont add much except for torque. Which you should want the most anyways on a AWD vehicle. However this being the gen3 engine maybe you can get a bit more. Airride is a awesome choice. I love it on my current tiguan. What i would like to know is what the power rating is on the new 8 speed transmission and will it take a big turbo


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

kicker758 said:


> Stage 1 tune wont add much except for torque. Which you should want the most anyways on a AWD vehicle. However this being the gen3 engine maybe you can get a bit more. Airride is a awesome choice. I love it on my current tiguan. What i would like to know is what the power rating is on the new 8 speed transmission and will it take a big turbo


yea, something about airride on the Tig just seems awesome. 
also, in my owners manual the new Tig is rated at 1500lbs towing. not very much, but i will admit, i have not really towed anything in my life so i do not know if that is average or not that great.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

think i have decided to go with coils on the Tig. 

i have always been a fan of air, but for some reason i just cannot justify 4k on air suspension when i can get the same look and increased ability out of coils. 

but an update here in this thread of how the Tiguan is coming along.
sitting on 19x9 Mallory wheels, with LED headlight/foglight conversion. tinted all around (even the small windows on front of the door) next will be suspension for sure, as the Mallory wheels really fit the car well and have grown to like them even more with their concave. 
<a href="http://imgur.com/FWayuCY"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/FWayuCY.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>

as the car sits now
<a href="http://imgur.com/kssKmAV"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/kssKmAV.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Which coils are you going with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, those Mallory wheels really make your Tig stand out. Very sharp and nicer than the stock ones.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

looks 10 times better on mallorys. like the atlas, the new tiguan wheel options are terrible and really make the vehicle look homely af.


----------



## hhbah (Mar 11, 2012)

I love my 2012 tiguan and thought I would trade up to a new one but when I inspected one at the dealer yesterday I was less than thrilled.

Here's why:
-underpowered engine
-looks too much like a crossover, not and SUV.

I'll hang on to mine. 
Good luck with yours.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

hhbah said:


> -looks too much like a crossover, not and SUV.


Funny you say that, I've always said that the Gen 1 Tiguan is virtually the only small SUV out there that has SUV proportions instead of jacked up wagon proportions, and was a large contributing factor to my purchase.

That said, the gen 2 isn't as homely looking with good wheels. Definitely looks better than a lot of other ones which are more wagon-ish, but it's also definitely got a crossover look to it.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Gtrain said:


> Which coils are you going with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


honestly was looking at Solo-Werks, not trying to break the bank and i have heard good reviews for their coils. if i end up going with springs, it will be B&G S2 sport springs. 



KurtK said:


> Wow, those Mallory wheels really make your Tig stand out. Very sharp and nicer than the stock ones.





puma1552 said:


> looks 10 times better on mallorys. like the atlas, the new tiguan wheel options are terrible and really make the vehicle look homely af.


i was actually very surprised on how much better the Mallory wheels turned out on this MK2 Tig. even the 17's that went onto my wifes 2016 R-Line Tig looks so much better on hers. since putting these on, i have definitely started second guessing on purchasing an aftermarket set of wheels. 



hhbah said:


> I love my 2012 tiguan and thought I would trade up to a new one but when I inspected one at the dealer yesterday I was less than thrilled.
> 
> Here's why:
> -underpowered engine
> ...


i mean, in the end, its only 16 horsepower....i have more torque then the previous gen so get up and go is actually a lot better on the MK2. so i am not sure why everyone is so negative about the power, its nothing that will be noticed while driving. but, to each their own. thanks! 



puma1552 said:


> Funny you say that, I've always said that the Gen 1 Tiguan is virtually the only small SUV out there that has SUV proportions instead of jacked up wagon proportions, and was a large contributing factor to my purchase.
> 
> That said, the gen 2 isn't as homely looking with good wheels. Definitely looks better than a lot of other ones which are more wagon-ish, but it's also definitely got a crossover look to it.


i agree, this is definitely a wagon that has been lifted hahaha but honestly, that is a lot of its charm.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the response. Does solo-werks have a set available for the '18? Didn't see that as an option on their site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Gtrain said:


> Thanks for the response. Does solo-werks have a set available for the '18? Didn't see that as an option on their site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from what i have been able to find, suspension between the MK1 and MK2 Tiguans and the MK7 GTI/R's are the same. however i will be doing more research before actually purchasing. 

i know for Air ride on the 2018 Tig will need performance series, A slam series strut won't work. The performance series had to be extended to get the bag above the tire so it wouldn't rub


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> from what i have been able to find, suspension between the MK1 and MK2 Tiguans and the MK7 GTI/R's are the same. however i will be doing more research before actually purchasing.
> 
> i know for Air ride on the 2018 Tig will need performance series, A slam series strut won't work. The performance series had to be extended to get the bag above the tire so it wouldn't rub


Thanks for the feedback. Please keep us posted on your research.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

will do!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well, here she is!
installed H&R sport springs that were on my 2016 GTI SE. the ride quality is still amazing even with the significant drop i achieved! 




























still in love with this moss green color!


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

Amazing transformation. That is one fresh avacado. :thumbup:

I can only imagine this kind of setup with an engine tune.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Form Ocean said:


> Amazing transformation. That is one fresh avacado. :thumbup:
> 
> I can only imagine this kind of setup with an engine tune.


thank you!

and yes, i am definitely keeping my eye out for these tunes hopefully coming soon!


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

bateau said:


> We're in the same boat. Ideally one could get all of SEL's driving assist features and lighting as packages on SE. Pano roof is already an option on SE. CarPlay/Android Auto will be superior to any OEM Nav. I would gladly give VW $2K for those packages and skimp on leather, 19" rims and other bling.


+1. The SE should have come with LEDs from the factory. Oh yeah, and not a huge fan of the new wheels. I rather get some BBS SV or something. Definitely like the ones you got too. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

gtguard said:


> +1. The SE should have come with LEDs from the factory. Oh yeah, and not a huge fan of the new wheels. I rather get some BBS SV or something. Definitely like the ones you got too. :thumbup:


i agree, they definitely missed out by not having those as options. they were obviously trying to get people to upgrade to the SEL and premium, but do not realize that we can just as easily get them aftermarket and acheive the same look. but would have added the packages if they were available. 

and yes, these Mallory wheels fit the 2018 so much better! the 17" wheels went onto my wifes 2016 R-line Tig.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> and yes, these Mallory wheels fit the 2018 so much better! the 17" wheels went onto my wifes 2016 R-line Tig.


I really want to go 20" but Chicago pot holes will have me filing for bankruptcy in about a year. :laugh:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

gtguard said:


> I really want to go 20" but Chicago pot holes will have me filing for bankruptcy in about a year. :laugh:


hahaha i could imagine!

its funny you say that about going with 20's, i feel the same way. but at a very least, 19's need to be on these new Tiguans. i really hate they are coming from factory with 17's.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> hahaha i could imagine!
> 
> its funny you say that about going with 20's, i feel the same way. but at a very least, 19's need to be on these new Tiguans. i really hate they are coming from factory with 17's.


If you're ok with the black rim look, I find black rims are more forgiving for smaller rims and the car still looks fine.


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

I'd love to put these on mine


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

Great Mods Congrats.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> think i have decided to go with coils on the Tig.
> 
> i have always been a fan of air, but for some reason i just cannot justify 4k on air suspension when i can get the same look and increased ability out of coils.
> 
> ...


Which LEDs did you get? Got a link by any chance?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> with LED headlight/foglight conversion
> <a href="http://imgur.com/FWayuCY"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/FWayuCY.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


x2

What LED are those?

They look really nice, the light doesn't bounce off everywhere like you would generally expect from LED/HID bulbs in reflector housings.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i went with OPT7 Fluxbeam LED - H7 for headlights, H11 for foglights. 

after doing research on different bulbs and types i decided with these. 

mainly because i was looking for that crystal clear "white" light to balance off the color of the car at night. 
also, the added features of built in ECM capacitors to make them flicker and error free. built in aluminum heat sink to disperse the heat as well as a built in cooling fan to move that heat away and air circulated. 

i have had zero issues with either set of bulbs, they work great! and look great as well.
here is the link - http://www.opt-7.com/fluxbeam-led-headlights/

here is a ****ty pic of just the fog lights on at night...i will try and get better pictures later, but these LED's are bright as hell!


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i went with OPT7 Fluxbeam LED - H7 for headlights, H11 for foglights.
> 
> after doing research on different bulbs and types i decided with these.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks

I've watched a lot of YouTube videos recently, cheap ebay LEDs on a 1997 pickup definitely don't look the same as these FluxBeams on a 2018 car.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

baboondumdum said:


> If you're ok with the black rim look, I find black rims are more forgiving for smaller rims and the car still looks fine.


I might just do that. The 17s are so smooth. 

Also, thanks for the LED info OP.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

How do these LED bulbs look to oncoming traffic? Does beam pattern change and blind people like with poor HID conversions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

bateau said:


> How do these LED bulbs look to oncoming traffic? Does beam pattern change and blind people like with poor HID conversions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


once i installed these LEDs i did have to adjust the level, but since then i have not had anyone flash their lights at me or anyone complain. once i leveled them i drove down the street with a friend driving the opposite way, was told they are good to go!


----------



## Roo_Sherman (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info on the Opt7 fog lights. Just ordered a set for my 2018 Tiguan SEL.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

There’s an interesting comparison of OPT7 vs high output halogen on Tacoma forums. 

https://www.tacomaworld.com/threads/why-leds-should-not-be-run-in-halogen-reflectors.454371/

It seems to conclude that LED in halogen housing is still prone to glare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i went with OPT7 Fluxbeam LED - H7 for headlights, H11 for foglights.
> 
> after doing research on different bulbs and types i decided with these.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Well put together mods - Looks amazing. 

What size tires/spacers you running with the 19" Mallory's? 
I picked up 19x8.5 S5's and looking to get tires next.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

thanks, i appreciate the compliments! 

but im actually running 255/40/19 with NO spacers.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> thanks, i appreciate the compliments!
> 
> but im actually running 255/40/19 with NO spacers.


No issues up front?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Iljata said:


> No issues up front?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


none at all! 
it rides great and very smooth.


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i went with OPT7 Fluxbeam LED - H7 for headlights, H11 for foglights.
> 
> after doing research on different bulbs and types i decided with these.
> 
> ...


That look is unreal. Awesome job man. Clean clean and clean. Just picked up a black SEL this weekend and yours makes me like it even more due to its potential. 

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good job OP. i'm in a 2015 Gti SE and wife had a 2013 Tiguan SEL and is now in a 2018 SEL Premium. TBH i've never found or sought performance in an SUV, so the lesser power of the new 2018 over the prev generation is a non-issue for me. I also love the Gti, and will be getting another in Jan, cos my lease is up on my 2015.. Just find it a fun car to drive and go with the manual ! Tig is for family runs, and the Gti is for ripping around !


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Is this the correct link for the fogs?

http://www.opt-7.com/fluxbeam-led-fog-light-kit/?

Also, how hard are they to switch out? I've never done this type of work before.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

r_diaz13 said:


> That look is unreal. Awesome job man. Clean clean and clean. Just picked up a black SEL this weekend and yours makes me like it even more due to its potential.
> 
> Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


thank you! i appreciate the comments! look forward to seeing what you do to yours in the future.



TheDoc46 said:


> Good job OP. i'm in a 2015 Gti SE and wife had a 2013 Tiguan SEL and is now in a 2018 SEL Premium. TBH i've never found or sought performance in an SUV, so the lesser power of the new 2018 over the prev generation is a non-issue for me. I also love the Gti, and will be getting another in Jan, cos my lease is up on my 2015.. Just find it a fun car to drive and go with the manual ! Tig is for family runs, and the Gti is for ripping around !


thank you!
and yes, the GTI is an amazing car to have to just tear around town in, a lot of fun for sure! i miss the power of my stage 1+ GTI, but i am very happy with the way my Tig is coming along. 



rev18gti said:


> Is this the correct link for the fogs?
> 
> http://www.opt-7.com/fluxbeam-led-fog-light-kit/?
> 
> Also, how hard are they to switch out? I've never done this type of work before.


yes, that is the correct fog lights. 
install was very easy for the foglights, simply insert and rotate to lock into place.
when you start the install, i simply just unscrewed the bottom 3 or 4 plastic screw on the inside of the tire well, then folded back. the foglights sit right behind there with a wide open space to work in. should only take you 15 minutes to install both sides.


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> what i traded in: kinda sucks, just put a stage 1 tune from APR on it about 2 months ago, that was fun. but the car just didnt do it for me.
> 
> installed H&R sport springs that were on my 2016 GTI SE. the ride quality is still amazing even with the significant drop i achieved!


How are you guys trading in one car for another without getting majorly reemed at the dealer? Would a dealer entertain the idea of trading in a currently leased car (VW) for another? What are the penalties and how do you negotiate?

My last question is: how can the H&R Sport Springs from a Golf/GTI be compatible with a 4motion vehicle that is significantly heavier?


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

*LED Fog lights*

Was there a plastic or rubber cap covering the back of the factory fog light bulb? If so, did you reinstall them when you installed the LED bulbs? I am trying to determine clearances.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GolfGLSGirl said:


> How are you guys trading in one car for another without getting majorly reemed at the dealer? Would a dealer entertain the idea of trading in a currently leased car (VW) for another? What are the penalties and how do you negotiate?


More than likely you will have some negative equity to roll into the new car.
There are no penalties for getting out of a lease early (except for the negative equity). Just take your car to the dealer, have them appraise it as a trade in and then have them pull up the lease payoff quote....then take that number minus the trade in appraisal number = your (most likely) negative equity to get out of the lease free & clear
If you're over on mileage, it's a great idea (as opposed to paying the penalty to the leasing company). It also waives/gets rid of the lease disposition fee, if you're not leasing another VW too

Example: The lease payoff is $20k. They appraise the car for $18k. You owe them $2k to get out of the lease free & clear (ending the lease). Either pay that or roll that $2k into your new car payment


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

GolfGLSGirl said:


> How are you guys trading in one car for another without getting majorly reemed at the dealer? Would a dealer entertain the idea of trading in a currently leased car (VW) for another? What are the penalties and how do you negotiate?
> 
> My last question is: how can the H&R Sport Springs from a Golf/GTI be compatible with a 4motion vehicle that is significantly heavier?


well, my GTI was a lease, so trading that in was a non issue going forward for me. also it all depends on how much you are willing to put down as well. 

the weight difference is negligible between the GTI and this Tiguan. thats the beauty of the MQB platform, it was designed for parts to be interchangable between multiple cars to reduce cost for parts at the assembly plant. so my MQB Tig is only 300 pounds heavier than the GTI i had, and since i am using H&R sport springs, the tolerance range is greater than that of the factory springs. 

hope that all makes sense. 



JDHRNC said:


> Was there a plastic or rubber cap covering the back of the factory fog light bulb? If so, did you reinstall them when you installed the LED bulbs? I am trying to determine clearances.


not on mine, no. my foglights were just there within the bumper, as stated previously i simply went in through the wheel well.


----------



## rocket jay (Dec 19, 2016)

I did the same almost. I trades a golf r for the green se I miss the r I cant wait to get the tiguan tuned


----------



## JJJinez (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks awesome i love it! what's the tire size on the 19s?! 

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JJJinez said:


> Looks awesome i love it! what's the tire size on the 19s?!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


running a 255/40/19 tire on all 4 corners. clearance is perfect and has enough tire to fit the look of a small SUV, but still small enough to give it that sporty look.


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Agreed, best looking Tig I've seen so far, hands down. I'll admit I'm biased as it's the same trim and color as mine 

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

r_diaz13 said:


> Agreed, best looking Tig I've seen so far, hands down. I'll admit I'm biased as it's the same trim and color as mine
> 
> Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


HAHAHA thanks! i really appreciate you saying that.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

I traded my 2015 civic si for a Tig #noregrets lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Did you have any issues fitting the springs? I'm actually thinking about doing the reverse and running Mk2 Tiguan springs on a Mk7 Golf to lift it.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Blade3562 said:


> Did you have any issues fitting the springs? I'm actually thinking about doing the reverse and running Mk2 Tiguan springs on a Mk7 Golf to lift it.



no issues at all, its the MQB platform, so everything lined up perfectly!


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> thanks, i appreciate the compliments!
> 
> but im actually running 255/40/19 with NO spacers.


Out of curiosity. I didn't have intentions of lowering my SE 4motion and I just came across the same wheel setup you are running. Do you think with a 40 tire height they would look lost not being lowered?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

c.rebelo95 said:


> Out of curiosity. I didn't have intentions of lowering my SE 4motion and I just came across the same wheel setup you are running. Do you think with a 40 tire height they would look lost not being lowered?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


unfortunately i do think they seem "lost"

here is a picture of the wheels and tires WITHOUT the lowering...as you can see, they look very small and out of place without the lowering.


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> unfortunately i do think they seem "lost"
> 
> here is a picture of the wheels and tires WITHOUT the lowering...as you can see, they look very small and out of place without the lowering.


Thanks for the pictures! I couldn't exactly find any other wording that lost lol. I just need different setup and thought the deal was decent. The stock Montanas just aren't cutting it for me. I tried to use my black and silver Jodas from my Jetta sport but the offset didn't work out so great. 

I wonder if I run a 255/50/19 on the Mallorys I would rub with stock suspension.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

c.rebelo95 said:


> Thanks for the pictures! I couldn't exactly find any other wording that lost lol. I just need different setup and thought the deal was decent. The stock Montanas just aren't cutting it for me. I tried to use my black and silver Jodas from my Jetta sport but the offset didn't work out so great.
> 
> I wonder if I run a 255/50/19 on the Mallorys I would rub with stock suspension.



i wouldnt expect you to have any rubbing, especially since you will be sitting on factory suspension.
but i will be the first to admit, i am not the most knowledgeable when it comes to wheel/tire fitment...so i recommend test fitting. at the end of the day, the 19" Mallory wheels will fit no issues, but test fit that tire! 

good luck!


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> no issues at all, its the MQB platform, so everything lined up perfectly!


Sorry to derail your thread here lol. I haven't climbed under one yet to look at the front struts cast iron or aluminum? The cast iron ones require a 50mm whereas the aluminum requires a 55mm. Golfs come with cast iron while the GTI/R have aluminum. I'm hoping the Tiguan is cast iron so I could just buy shocks/springs from a FWD MQB Tiguan then be good to go! I've already found some 215/65R16s and wheels I want to run haha.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Blade3562 said:


> Sorry to derail your thread here lol. I haven't climbed under one yet to look at the front struts cast iron or aluminum? The cast iron ones require a 50mm whereas the aluminum requires a 55mm. Golfs come with cast iron while the GTI/R have aluminum. I'm hoping the Tiguan is cast iron so I could just buy shocks/springs from a FWD MQB Tiguan then be good to go! I've already found some 215/65R16s and wheels I want to run haha.


im not 100% certain (simply because i dont remember hahaha), but i want to say it was cast... but i will have to get underneath to confirm.

sorry im no help right now lol:banghead::laugh:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

here is a little update to my Tig.

today i installed a custom, toasted chestnut wood floor in the trunk. lined with a 48 LED strip for lighting. went with this color to complement the dark moss green metallic paint and think it matches well in person.
also installed the DEautokey H7RC HID kit...but we all know what that looks like haha.

here is the flooring...









and here is a picture in the garage with the light off, to show the brightness of the LED strip and floor.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Dang. Tell us more about the floor. How did H7RC install go? How many hours to twist that clip back in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phydeauxman (Mar 17, 2017)

I have to be honest, before seeing this thread I never though about putting lowering springs on a Tiguan...but that is one awesome looking combo. I have a 2017 Golf R that I am as still in love with as the first day I got it but my wife drives a 2015 Tiguan SEL with the 4Motion. I like it but I don't love it. I hate the way it feels when I am driving it because I feel like it rolls like a whale in turns. Could I put the same lowering springs that the OP used on his 2018 on my wife's 2015? Would it make it handle better?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

bateau said:


> Dang. Tell us more about the floor. How did H7RC install go? How many hours to twist that clip back in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


well, this was a box of toasted chestnut wood paneling. the planks were almost perfect size and only needed 8 pieces wide. we made the measurements off of the weather liner from factory and cut and sanded down for an exact fit. on the back side we installed 3 strips of wood for added structural integrity, then installed a custom nickel handle so it can be removed to access everything underneath the floor. the LED strip was plugged into the light socket in the rear and simply used double sided 3M tape to hold it in place, then just tucked the extra wiring under the plastic molding to hide. 

the headlights.....
this was a straight pain in the ass!!!! hahaha it took us a solid 3 hours to get both headlights seated, twisted and secured and installed. i have never had so much trouble with a headlight install as i did yesterday, but we did get them in correctly without having to remove the headlight itself. the output if perfect! and i am very happy with the results. haha



Phydeauxman said:


> I have to be honest, before seeing this thread I never though about putting lowering springs on a Tiguan...but that is one awesome looking combo. I have a 2017 Golf R that I am as still in love with as the first day I got it but my wife drives a 2015 Tiguan SEL with the 4Motion. I like it but I don't love it. I hate the way it feels when I am driving it because I feel like it rolls like a whale in turns. Could I put the same lowering springs that the OP used on his 2018 on my wife's 2015? Would it make it handle better?


unfortunately the MQB springs will not fit the previous generation Tiguan, but i do know they sell springs for your generation.

and thank you for the compliments!!!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

just a quick little update to my Tig.

installed 2012+ Beetle clear side markers! 
i was lucky enough to track these down on a 2012+ beetle group on FaceBook. unfortunately i was never able to find these through a store or even on ebay so sorry for no supplied link.

but i think they turned out great!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice car and nice build man!!! 

cant wait to do things to mine ))) lol


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

How did the alignment go with the various sensors on the Tiguan? I’m assuming it was a dealer trip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Nice car and nice build man!!!
> 
> cant wait to do things to mine ))) lol


thanks! 
cant wait to see what you do to your Tig!



low_n_slow_6 said:


> How did the alignment go with the various sensors on the Tiguan? I’m assuming it was a dealer trip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i do not have ACC or the lane assist, so all of those sensors are not on my car.
but i did have the alignment done at my dealership and they had no issues with it. 

however, in all honesty, my Tig has been at the dealer for the last month as the front collision assist has been malfunctioning. i have yet to get an update on the car at this time, but hoping to find out something today.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

quick little update to my Tig.
installed yellow LED fog lights last night. 

no film or lamin-x, i didnt want to ruin the color scheme i have going on the car during the day, so i opted for yellow LEDs at night to get the look i wanted. im not 100% sold on them yet, but im hoping they will grow on me. if not, i will just put the OPT7 LED fog lights back in and get that bright white color back. 

aesthetics are a huge point for me, so i made sure that these would match the same color output as my turn signals. 
anyway, here they are!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, the time has come. I have traded my tiguan in for another VW. 

I initially went in for the Arteon, however they are still at port and the wife has been talking about an atlas for weeks now. 

So, traded in for a 2019 Atlas SEL 4Motion! 









Have to admit, I actually really enjoy the atlas. The tech, comfort and build quality are great! Unfortunately this is my wife's vehicle to daily. 

I am now driving her 2017 GLI! Which I actually really enjoy, so I'm good with it. 









But that being said, here is one final picture of my Tig, in its final form, saying it's last goodbye from me.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> But that being said, here is one final picture of my Tig, in its final form, saying it's last goodbye from me.


Did you keep any of the extras you put on your Tiguan? I would be interested in those Mallory wheels  and maybe some extra


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did you keep any of the extras you put on your Tiguan? I would be interested in those Mallory wheels  and maybe some extra


sorry, but no.
part of the deal on the trade in, they wanted me to leave it as it was. so they actually gave me 2500 MORE for me to leave all aftermarket items on the car. which was nice, cause that was used as a down payment on the Atlas. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> sorry, but no.
> part of the deal on the trade in, they wanted me to leave it as it was. so they actually gave me 2500 MORE for me to leave all aftermarket items on the car. which was nice, cause that was used as a down payment on the Atlas. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Nice, its hard to find dealer who actually values aftermarket parts.
Well, it didn't hurt to ask, enjoy your Atlas


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

oh agreed! 
they even brought it up to me, asking if i was going to leave the wood floor, suspension, wheels and headlight conversion. so it was nice to not have to ask for more money hahaha


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

another update to the never ending saga of my VW/car addiction!

i got the "OK" from the wife to get rid of the GLI (it was always her car and i just couldnt get with it)
so i was allowed to actually purchase the Arteon that i ordered specifically! 

picked up an SEL-Premium R-Line 4Motion! 
have had the vehicle for about 2 weeks now and have already started modding it. have gotten window tint and installed a Maxton Design front splitter and rear window spoiler!

here are a few pics! 














































the Arteon is amazing! 
actually think i will be keeping this car.

anyway, i will still be lurking these Tig forums, i still have a soft spot for the MQB Tig, just wish it had more engine power (honestly, that most likely would have kept me in the Tig).

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I feel like a Big Mac for some reason.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

phlegm said:


> I feel like a Big Mac for some reason.


:laugh::laugh:

ive had that poster since i was 7 years old!!!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

Both look good keep us updated on the arteon since it’s the 1st he out.


----------

